# Solved: Computer Live Chat Support



## ilyabyk1983

*Hi people. I'm looking for Computer Live Chat Support. Chat is because I'm deaf. And unlimited cases too. I had chat support for a year, which came with my Dell desktop. But the warranty had expired and I have no longer ability to chat with a technician regarding my computer problems. They would connect to my computer remotely too. So that they can actually see the problem for themselves. Can somebody offer me Computer Live Support with unlimited cases please, for around $130 - $140 for the year??*


----------



## CDATech

We'd be more than happy to help you on the forums, however usually remote technical support does come at a cost. There are lots of providers as well for that type of service. You may also be able to extend your service through Dell.


----------



## ilyabyk1983

CDATech said:


> We'd be more than happy to help you on the forums, however usually remote technical support does come at a cost. There are lots of providers as well for that type of service. You may also be able to extend your service through Dell.


Hey!! Dell does offer this, but the cost is $139.99 for 3 cases (solved/not solved). Thats why I'm looking for others!!


----------



## TechGuy

Check out www.supportspace.com -- I know a few members use them, and they used to advertise here (and probably will again).


----------



## ilyabyk1983

TechGuy said:


> Check out www.supportspace.com -- I know a few members use them, and they used to advertise here (and probably will again).


I sure will!! Thank you!! Any other, people??


----------



## ilyabyk1983

They charge by the minute! No good!!!


----------



## nvrsummer2

Seriously, just post here in the forums or search around. Most problems can be solved here for free. God I love this site!!! I have embarked on a PC Hardware/networking tech career largely due to what this place has spawned. Of course the trade off is that you have to apply the fix yourself.


----------



## experttech

Check this one : comparatively the lowest prices with a 100% money back guarantee.
www.experthelponline.com....Ask them for a year's price.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hey, Im deaf too! What about sorting the problem in here, They're Helpful! 

And there is other one member is deaf too in here... 

I'm glad to welcome any deaf members in here


----------



## TechGuy

We even have a "Deaf Awareness Usergroup" (thanks to CrazyComputerMan  ) -- http://forums.techguy.org/group.php?groupid=5


----------



## ilyabyk1983

experttech said:


> Check this one : comparatively the lowest prices with a 100% money back guarantee.
> www.experthelponline.com....Ask them for a year's price.


They don't offer yearly contracts! Thank you though!!


----------



## ilyabyk1983

TechGuy said:


> We even have a "Deaf Awareness Usergroup" (thanks to CrazyComputerMan  ) -- http://forums.techguy.org/group.php?groupid=5


Live help, not posting my question on a forum!! With possibility of remote connection please??


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

TechGuy said:


> We even have a "Deaf Awareness Usergroup" (thanks to CrazyComputerMan  ) -- http://forums.techguy.org/group.php?groupid=5


Aww shucks! Thanks!


----------



## jackdw

ilyabyk1983 said:


> Live help, not posting my question on a forum!! With possibility of remote connection please??


A forum is comparable to live help. Think of it as free live help if you don't mind waiting a bit between replies. And you could organise with another member to remote connect to you I guess...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

jackdw said:


> A forum is comparable to live help. Think of it as free live help if you don't mind waiting a bit between replies. And you could organise with another member to remote connect to you I guess...


And it might be cheaper for you.

(Jack.. I think Mike want to keep the computer problem in here, not outside support)


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> They charge by the minute! No good!!!


Here at TSG no problem is too small

We are very friendly and would love to help you with any problems you might have

Look on us as Free Support


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Blackmirror said:


> Here at TSG no problem is too small
> 
> We are very friendly and would love to help you with any problems you might have
> 
> Look on us as Free Support


THANK YOU!!! But I need a technician to connect to my computer remotely. It's not even the problem that I don't talk, biggest problem that I want a technician to connect to my computer, explaining my problem is just not convenient for me! I want LIVE assistance, not posting my problem on the forum, and maybe in the few days I get some kind of an answer!! Live Assistance. I'm willing to buy a "membership"!!


----------



## ilyabyk1983

CrazyComputerMan said:


> And it might be cheaper for you.
> 
> (Jack.. I think Mike want to keep the computer problem in here, not outside support)


I don't really care for the money!! I want professional, on spot support. YES I DO MIND WAITING!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ilyabyk1983 said:


> I don't really care for the money!! I want professional, on spot support. YES I DO MIND WAITING!


All right, As you wish. Just my suggestion.

Perhaps you'll need to learn to patience a bit


----------



## ilyabyk1983

CrazyComputerMan said:


> All right, As you wish. Just my suggestion.
> 
> Perhaps you'll need to learn to patience a bit


So, yeah, posting my problem is not really good for me!! Any other thoughts/recommendations??


----------



## Laura87

Got one:
You catch more flies with honey.


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> THANK YOU!!! But I need a technician to connect to my computer remotely. It's not even the problem that I don't talk, biggest problem that I want a technician to connect to my computer, explaining my problem is just not convenient for me! I want LIVE assistance, not posting my problem on the forum, and maybe in the few days I get some kind of an answer!! Live Assistance. I'm willing to buy a "membership"!!


We are quite speedy here 
Sorry i would never pay for something i can get free
TSG has never let me down


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Laura87 said:


> Got one:
> You catch more flies with honey.


No I don't, I just had this kind and I like it!! Forget it people!! I didn't ask to get insultade!!


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> No I don't, I just had this kind and I like it!! Forget it people!! I didn't ask to get insultade!!


Please no one is insulting you 
Im really sorry i cant recommend what you need


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Blackmirror said:


> Please no one is insulting you
> Im really sorry i cant recommend what you need


No problem!! I just don't think you even understand what I need, that's all!!


----------



## Blackmirror

What country are you in please ??


----------



## ilyabyk1983

US, why???


----------



## Blackmirror

Well let me ask on my other "home "
Maybe someone can give some help

You never know........


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Blackmirror said:


> Well let me ask on my other "home "
> Maybe someone can give some help
> 
> You never know........


WOW!! HAHAHA Thank you!!


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> WOW!! HAHAHA Thank you!!


The only problem i can see is that most of them are in the pc business themselves and probably solve their own problems 


however i will ask for you


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Blackmirror said:


> The only problem i can see is that most of them are in the pc business themselves and probably solve their own problems
> 
> 
> however i will ask for you


Thank you!! Tech Support via Chat


----------



## SoltoN

so you are looking for someone who is an expert in their field, will be on call 24 hours per day, and does not mind remotely connecting to your computer to fix any problem at any time, and works for less than $20 per hour. (assuming you only have 5 one hour computer problems in a year)

I have to say good luck, because I know most peoples companies that get them out of bed at 2 am to fix a problem do so for about $50 per hour at a 3 hour minimum charge.

Everyone here is more than willing to help, but we are also realistic. please be conscious of what you are telling people they are worth. If you want an expert, be prepared to pay for one.


----------



## ilyabyk1983

SoltoN said:


> so you are looking for someone who is an expert in their field, will be on call 24 hours per day, and does not mind remotely connecting to your computer to fix any problem at any time, and works for less than $20 per hour. (assuming you only have 5 one hour computer problems in a year)
> 
> I have to say good luck, because I know most peoples companies that get them out of bed at 2 am to fix a problem do so for about $50 per hour at a 3 hour minimum charge.
> 
> Everyone here is more than willing to help, but we are also realistic. please be conscious of what you are telling people they are worth. If you want an expert, be prepared to pay for one.


DUDE!!!!! I had support that came with my DELL computer; I was able to chat with a technician. My warranty had expired and so did the support. 2 years ago, with my other DELL computer, I bought support from DELL for $140 for the year with unlimited cases. Now they offer $150 for only 3 cases, solved/not solved!! I don't think you understand what I need!!


----------



## Blackmirror

\im sure Techguys does a live help support but for the life of me i cant find the link


----------



## ilyabyk1983

They don't!!!


----------



## SoltoN

ilyabyk1983 said:


> DUDE!!!!! I had support that came with my DELL computer; I was able to chat with a technician. My warranty had expired and so did the support. 2 years ago, with my other DELL computer, I bought support from DELL for $140 for the year with unlimited cases. Now they offer $150 for only 3 cases, solved/not solved!! I don't think you understand what I need!!


Honestly it sounds to me like you need a new dell computer.

good luck with your search.


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> They don't!!!


Exsqueeze me im sure they do 

Have sent Mike the boss a pm . we have had a forum software change so everything is upside down


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Blackmirror said:


> Exsqueeze me im sure they do
> 
> Have sent Mike the boss a pm . we have had a forum software change so everything is upside down


Where, to whom, do I send??


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Blackmirror said:


> We are quite speedy here
> Sorry i would never pay for something i can get free
> *TSG has never let me down[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed with her comment.


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> Where, to whom, do I send??


You dont need to do a thing 
Sit back
have a look round the community side of TSG while you wait

Im sure you will have an answer soon


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Who is "Mike the Boss"????????


----------



## Hetzer

No worries you have BM on the case, she will do her best to help you.

Hetzer


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ilyabyk1983 said:


> Who is "Mike the Boss"????????


He's the TechGuy, He's a nice guy once you get to know him


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> Who is "Mike the Boss"????????


Goes by the name of Techguy


----------



## ilyabyk1983

I really don't think you guys understand what I want!!


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> I really don;t think you guys understand what I want!!


Yes you want someone to solve all your pc problems 

You want technical help when you want it 24/7


----------



## ilyabyk1983

I Don't Give About The Money!!!! It Is Professional Support, Not From Some Guy On A Forum! You Can't Help Me, Don't Make Stupid Suggestions To Me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysjm09

Post removed by admin, poster advised.


----------



## SoltoN

If you dont care about the money, then the dell option that you have been using for years and are comfortable with is the best option for you. We are trying to help you, we really are, but you are not comprehending what we are writing. 

go back and read the thread from the first to last post instead of just shooting down every new post and telling us that we dont understand you.


----------



## Blackmirror

Im sorry im leaving this thread

I was only trying to help

Looks for someone to hug me


----------



## ~Candy~

ilyabyk1983 said:


> They charge by the minute! No good!!!


Everyone charges differently.

I don't charge by the minute, but you are going to be hard pressed to get someone carte blanche for a year contract.


----------



## SoltoN

I'm out too, not worth arguing with someone about whether we are trying to help them or not.


----------



## ~Candy~

ilyabyk1983 said:


> I Don't Give About The Money!!!! It Is Professional Support, Not From Some Guy On A Forum! You Can't Help Me, Don't Make Stupid Suggestions To Me!!!!!!!!!


Well, then, if that is the case.......feel free to connect to me on Supportspace.com


----------



## ~Candy~

ilyabyk1983 said:


> DUDE!!!!! I had support that came with my DELL computer; I was able to chat with a technician. My warranty had expired and so did the support. 2 years ago, with my other DELL computer, I bought support from DELL for $140 for the year with unlimited cases. Now they offer $150 for only 3 cases, solved/not solved!! I don't think you understand what I need!!


That is because they could NO LONGER AFFORD to offer unlimited cases.....as people do stupid things and tie up tech support people's time, and when you ask them to check, double check and triple check to see if their printer is PLUGGED in, they say yes, of course, without checking....then a half hour later, they are like, DUH, sorry dude, the USB cable wasn't connected to the printer


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

AcaCandy said:


> That is because they could NO LONGER AFFORD to offer unlimited cases.....as people do stupid things and tie up tech support people's time, and when you ask them to check, double check and triple check to see if their printer is PLUGGED in, they say yes, of course, without checking....then a half hour later, they are like, DUH, sorry dude, the USB cable wasn't connected to the printer


And lose your money.

Try TechGuy for few day, Just to see how much money you can save!!!!!


----------



## ilyabyk1983

AcaCandy said:


> That is because they could NO LONGER AFFORD to offer unlimited cases.....as people do stupid things and tie up tech support people's time, and when you ask them to check, double check and triple check to see if their printer is PLUGGED in, they say yes, of course, without checking....then a half hour later, they are like, DUH, sorry dude, the USB cable wasn't connected to the printer


LOL LOL LOL But I'm still in search for exactly that suppport that you are talking about!!


----------



## ilyabyk1983

CrazyComputerMan said:


> And lose your money.
> 
> Try TechGuy for few day, Just to see how much money you can save!!!!!


TechGuy?????? No!! I need a technician to take me step-by-step.


----------



## LitomoSilver

Lol.

I also provide tech support.

Though, it's usually a free one.

>_>;

For a while now I'd been planning on charging my friends and family for such things.

But um, depending on the problem with Live Support, not all technicians can help you.

So, to get a contract for Live Support can be really dicey in some cases.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ilyabyk1983 said:


> TechGuy?????? No!! I need a technician to take me step-by-step.


They do that!


----------



## ~Candy~

ilyabyk1983 said:


> LOL LOL LOL But I'm still in search for exactly that suppport that you are talking about!!


Well, you obviously aren't getting the point. YOU AREN'T GOING TO FIND IT.

Not for a yearly flat fee unlimited idiot calls. It ain't gonna happen. Hell will freeze over first.

Edited for typo only.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

LitomoSilver said:


> Lol.
> 
> I also provide tech support.
> 
> Though, it's usually a free one.
> 
> >_>;
> 
> For a while now I'd been planning on charging my friends and family for such things.
> 
> But um, depending on the problem with Live Support, not all technicians can help you.
> 
> So, to get a contract for Live Support can be really dicey in some cases.


Moving this to different page so other can see


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Can you please show me where to go or what to press??


----------



## LitomoSilver

And before I forget...

For the time being, my Live Support is not active.

The reason being? I got overwhelmed by bills. >_>;

I'll do what I can for you though it's doubtful that I can do much until I get internet service back online.


----------



## Blackmirror

AcaCandy said:


> Well, you obviously aren't getting the point. YOU AREN'T GOING TO FIND IT.
> 
> Not for a yearly flat fee unlimited idiot calls. It ain't gonna happen. Hell will freeze over first.


Oh ... i thought that:up:

I like to solve my own problems if i can

But when i cant i know that TSG will help me

Its free as well which leaves me more money for chocolate


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Blackmirror said:


> Oh ... i thought that:up:
> 
> I like to solve my own problems if i can
> 
> But when i cant i know that TSG will help me
> 
> Its free as well which leaves me more money for chocolate


And alcohol!


----------



## Blackmirror

CrazyComputerMan said:


> And alcohol!


Wel yes
I enjoy the odd glass wine


----------



## ~Candy~

ilyabyk1983 said:


> Can you please show me *where to go* or what to press??


 oh boy, that could be a dangerous question  

Just don't press the RED button  ok?


----------



## ilyabyk1983

AcaCandy said:


> oh boy, that could be a dangerous question
> 
> Just don't press the RED button  ok?


What RED button are you talking about??


----------



## Hetzer

Hello there

The more I read this the more I think you need to find a live tech in your area to help you. your asking for a service that will be more trouble for you and the tech in the long run, also if your internet is the problem the tech will not be able to remote in to fix it. I am sure you can find a computer shop that has a MCSE or A+ tech on their staff that can help you, and maybe they can also give you the service you want.

Good Luck 

Hetzer


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Hetzer said:


> Hello there
> 
> The more I read this the more I think you need to find a live tech in your area to help you. your asking for a service that will be more trouble for you and the tech in the long run, also if your internet is the problem the tech will not be able to remote in to fix it. I am sure you can find a computer shop that has a MCSE or A+ tech on their staff that can help you, and maybe they can also give you the service you want.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Hetzer


I really don't think any of you understand what I'm looking for. But thank you!!!


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> I really don't think any of you understand what I'm looking for. But thank you!!!


Its nearly 11pm here

I am known for my patience

Please in your own words

What do you want???


----------



## Hetzer

Hello 

I think the real question is do you know what you are looking for. You are not going to get Dell support from the nice people here on the forums. In a nut shell I think you need to call Dell and get their support as soon as you can.

Hetzer


----------



## bigdaddysjm09

all he is asking for is remote support at his convinience ......he seems rather intelligent and suitable to navigate the PC without help he just needs someone to be able to fix a problem promptly if it occurs....


----------



## ilyabyk1983

bigdaddysjm09 said:


> all he is asking for is remote support at his convinience ......he seems rather intelligent and suitable to navigate the PC without help he just needs someone to be able to fix a problem promptly if it occurs....


Yes Yes!! Me + Computers = really don't get along. So YES, I need for a TECH to take control and do what needs to be done!!


----------



## ~Candy~

*whew* Finally thread solved, and we didn't have to touch the RED BUTTON


----------



## Blackmirror

ilyabyk1983 said:


> Yes Yes!! Me + Computers = really don't get along. So YES, I need for a TECH to take control and do what needs to be done!!


Oh come on 
Don't you find the pc a challenge:
I do
I hit it .. ( has dents )
I wanted to know more 
I joined forums
I wanted to help people 
I enrolled in the Malware UNI
Come on:up:
I know you want to 
TAKE CONTROL


----------



## ilyabyk1983

AcaCandy said:


> *whew* Finally thread solved, and we didn't have to touch the RED BUTTON


No it's not!!


----------



## ilyabyk1983

AcaCandy said:


> *whew* Finally thread solved, and we didn't have to touch the RED BUTTON


Solved????? **** no!!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Please dont use the offensive language in here.

Thank you

Lucky our star were hiding it for you


----------



## ~Candy~

ilyabyk1983 said:


> Solved????? **** no!!


Sure it is, you just don't "SEE" it yet....and watch those asterisks, we have board censored words for a reason, and using ****'s to get around it is frowned upon.


----------



## ~Candy~

Wait a second. You have FIFTEEN THREADS here.

13 of which you marked solved.

Obviously, this is the 14th solved 

And you said you were using Dell FREE SUPPORT? 

http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=1304921


----------



## ilyabyk1983

AcaCandy said:


> Wait a second. You have FIFTEEN THREADS here.
> 
> 13 of which you marked solved.
> 
> Obviously, this is the 14th solved
> 
> And you said you were using Dell FREE SUPPORT?
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=1304921


I'm sorry!! Won't do it again!!

I was using their chat support, yes. But my contract/warranty had expired. And before it was $140 for Unlimited Cases, and now it is $160 for only 3!! So that is why I'm looking for smoother possibilities!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

And Acacandy say you weren't gonna FIND it! 

My advice, Switch to our support and it could save you money! and ALSO make news friends in this forum.


----------



## ilyabyk1983

CrazyComputerMan said:


> And Acacandy say you weren't gonna FIND it!
> 
> My advice, Switch to our support and it could save you money! and ALSO make news friends in this forum.


So you are saying that my search should stop now and that I won't find anything like this again??


----------



## ~Candy~

What do you do for a living? And would you do it all year long for only $160? You don't seem to be grasping the obvious here.


----------



## Blackmirror

http://www.iyogi.net/

I found this

Any help


----------



## ilyabyk1983

Blackmirror said:


> http://www.iyogi.net/
> 
> I found this
> 
> Any help


Thank you!! Going to call and ask my questions!!


----------



## ilyabyk1983

That's exactly what I was looking for!! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Solved!!


----------



## ~Candy~

I can hardly wait for a report


----------



## Blackmirror

AcaCandy said:


> I can hardly wait for a report


That makes two of us


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Oh thank god!

Chocolate all round for members!


----------



## JohnWill

> Based in India, iYogi is the first direct to consumer computer support service for millions faced with increasing computing complexity.


I can't wait for the report either!  Based on my experience with tech support for other companies that has moved to India, the biggest challenge will be understanding the help provided!


----------



## ~Candy~

I spent over half an hour today with DLink Tech Support, I was transferred 4 times  All Indians, and ALL almost impossible to understand, only to be told that I had a hardware failure on my DLink Camera  THAT IS WHY I CALLED!!!!!!!!! Of course it was a hardware issue


----------



## TechGuy

Didn't you explain to them that you are _the_ AcaCandy?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

TechGuy said:


> Didn't you explain to them that you are _the_ AcaCandy?


Agreed

Many people were afraid of cat shooting


----------



## Speakersrock

wow this thread has changed since I last looked at it!
Any1 wanna shoot my cat!?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Speakersrock said:


> wow this thread has changed since I last looked at it!
> Any1 wanna shoot my cat!?


EVERYone DOWN 

AcaCandy getting madder!!!!


----------



## Speakersrock

*builds bomb shelter out of computer parts *


----------



## dotty999

Speakersrock said:


> wow this thread has changed since I last looked at it!
> *Any1 wanna shoot my cat!?*


doncha dare mention harming a cat in front of me!


----------



## Speakersrock

opps!..sorry Dotty! 
I forgot you like cats!


----------



## Blackmirror

Speakersrock said:


> opps!..sorry Dotty!
> I forgot you like cats!


Coughs very loudly 
So do i


----------



## Speakersrock

aww BM, you got a bad cough?, well we can't have you making that racket in here *gags BM*

What ya gonna do now aye!?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Speakersrock said:


> aww BM, you got a bad cough?, well we can't have you making that racket in here *gags BM*
> 
> What ya gonna do now aye!?


BM loves cat. I do love cat since Cyprus cat influenced me. They're pretty and one cat loves me when im feeding this cat for 1 week and half

Here is the pic...


----------



## Blackmirror

Speakersrock said:


> aww BM, you got a bad cough?, well we can't have you making that racket in here *gags BM*
> 
> What ya gonna do now aye!?


Oh you cheeky little monkey puss 
I will think of something


----------



## Speakersrock

oh im shivering with terror


----------



## Speakersrock

CrazyComputerMan said:


> BM loves cat. I do love cat since Cyprus cat influenced me. They're pretty and one cat loves me when im feeding this cat for 1 week and half
> 
> Here is the pic...


aww lol...

Im afraid I hate cats lol. - Only because they don't do anything for you, (unlike chickens and cows!) . - and I don't agree with them being stuck inside places, if animals were mean to be in a house, or a cage, it wouldn't be us ruling the world!

Enact, this is the sign I have put on my door (curtacy of google images of course)
-Unfotunatly, not too many ctas around here have the decentcy to stop and read it 










P.S You one does look quite cute though


----------



## TechGuy

Try not to "stray" too far here, guys.


----------



## LauraMJ

TechGuy said:


> Try not to "stray" too far here, guys.


LOOK, LOOK, TechGuy made a funny!!


----------



## Blackmirror

LauraMJ said:


> LOOK, LOOK, TechGuy made a funny!!


Well theres always a first time 

We lub ya Mke really


----------



## ~Candy~

TechGuy is REALLY starting to scare me. First Civilized Debate  and now a funny


----------



## Blackmirror

AcaCandy said:


> TechGuy is REALLY starting to scare me. First Civilized Debate  and now a funny


Well maybe i might see him in the Flirty thread


----------



## Speakersrock

lmao!... (Sorry Mike! )


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Better leave this thread alone and post somewhere


----------



## ~Candy~

https://tech360.att.com/ATT/ServicePackages.asp

Look what I stumbled upon


----------



## Blackmirror

AcaCandy said:


> https://tech360.att.com/ATT/ServicePackages.asp
> 
> Look what I stumbled upon


Better late than never


----------



## ~Candy~

I wanted to be sure I didn't want to work there first


----------



## Blackmirror

AcaCandy said:


> I wanted to be sure I didn't want to work there first


You are bad !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Love it


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Shush now, Talk in other Thread,

If BM & Acacandy still chatting then i'll create a thread called "BlackMirror & AcaCandy Lounge Room *with scented candles"


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I think TechGuy say 

"Try not to "stray" too far here, guys."

I think he want us to refrain posting any more topic in here but can do other thread.

Thanks!

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED BY ME!


----------



## dotty999

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I think TechGuy say
> 
> "Try not to "stray" too far here, guys."
> 
> I think he want us to refrain posting any more topic in here but can do other thread.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED BY ME!


and you will do what?


----------



## Blackmirror

dotty999 said:


> and you will do what?


save-me-Dotty-------------










CCM-on-the-warpath


----------



## dotty999

Blackmirror said:


> save-me-Dotty-------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCM-on-the-warpath


we may have to leave the country! sounds like a takeover bid


----------



## Blackmirror

me-first


----------



## dotty999

Blackmirror said:


> me-first


I'm with you!


----------



## Blackmirror

dotty999 said:


> I'm with you!


mode-of-transportation-you-choose


----------



## dotty999

Blackmirror said:


> mode-of-transportation-you-choose


methinks we may need a rocket for a quick getaway


----------



## Blackmirror

dotty999 said:


> methinks we may need a rocket for a quick getaway


I'm-scared-heights


----------



## dotty999

Blackmirror said:


> I'm-scared-heights


me too but it's the lesser of two evils


----------



## Blackmirror

dotty999 said:


> me too but it's the lesser of two evils


i will close my eyes


----------



## dotty999

Blackmirror said:


> i will close my eyes


and I'll cross everything too!


----------



## orjueladiego

You can also visit www.MinuteFix.com, they have chat-based support, although you do in fact have to pay by minute.

Hope this helps!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I give up!

Only way to close this thread


----------



## Cookiegal

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I give up!
> 
> Only way to close this thread


Robbie,

I know you mean well sweetie and please don't be upset but I think it's best to leave these types of comments to the moderators. We don't want them to think you're out to steal their jobs now do we?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Cookiegal said:


> Robbie,
> 
> I know you mean well sweetie and please don't be upset but I think it's best to leave these types of comments to the moderators. We don't want them to think you're out to steal their jobs now do we?


We want to keep our thread tidy dont we?


----------



## Cookiegal

CrazyComputerMan said:


> We want to keep our thread tidy dont we?


While the occasional banter is fine, we do like to keep things on topic as much as possible and that's why it's best to report things so the moderators can step in when necessary. That's why we have machine gun wielding cats.


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> While the occasional banter is fine, we do like to keep things on topic as much as possible and that's why it's best to report things so the moderators can step in when necessary. That's why we have machine gun wielding cats.


ok before I get reported I give myself up! I promise not to go off topic again if you believe that you'll believe anything


----------



## ~Candy~

Post #131 WAS on topic  That is the part we're trying to point out to you


----------



## dotty999

AcaCandy said:


> Post #131 WAS on topic  That is the part we're trying to point out to you


waddya mean trying first I've heard,I agree it was on topic, actually it started before that, around post #118


----------



## Speakersrock

wasn't it about post #3?

opps!...here we go again!....


----------



## Blackmirror

OOPS
Tiptoes
slowly
backwards
out
of
the
thread


----------



## dotty999

Speakersrock said:


> wasn't it about post #3?
> 
> opps!...here we go again!....


nope Matt *slap* from what I can see it only went off topic when it was allegedly solved after BM helped the guy after that it went downhill fast as most threads do when the question has been answered, also CCM was off topic way back along with the rest of us including you the blame has to start at home

Donna, the coast is clear


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

dotty999 said:


> nope Matt *slap* from what I can see it only went off topic when it was allegedly solved after BM helped the guy after that it went downhill fast as most threads do when the question has been answered, also CCM was off topic way back along with the rest of us including you the blame has to start at home
> 
> Donna, the coast is clear


BM and Dotty, Find your own thread to discuss!


----------



## Blackmirror

CrazyComputerMan said:


> BM and Dotty, Find your own thread to discuss!


RightLetsgethimDotty


----------



## dotty999

Blackmirror said:


> RightLetsgethimDotty


where shall we start? pistols at dawn, water bombing the list is endless


----------



## Blackmirror

How about a good tickle for starters?


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm going to close this now, to help my mailbox stay spam free


----------

